

Fear of housing slump may be seriously overdone - rglovejoy
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120640528180260969.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
mhb
Things might not be as bad as assumed on the debt either:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=144294>

------
felipe
The world is not in panic because of the US housing market. The world is in
panic because of the falling dollar and inflation.

